# Auswahl neues Kinderfahrrad (Scott Scale JR 20 Plus)



## MurmelBier (24. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Großer ist jetzt 6 Jahre alt und fährt aktuell ein Scott 16".
Da er gerne auch mit mir ein paar "kleine" Trails fährt und auch das Bike ihm eigentlich schon etwas zu klein ist, bin ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fahrrad für ihn.

Wir waren heute beim Händler, wo er das Scott Scale JR 20 Plus probiert und es ihm auf Anhieb gefallen hat.

Aktuell habe ich so ein bisschen die Sorge, wie lange es nun dieses mal von der Größe her reicht, sowie ob es auch für kleine Runden, insbesondere Wald/Schotter reicht. Liegt auch daran, dass das Bike relativ dicke Reifen hat (nach Testberichten um die nicht vorhandene Federgabel zu kompensieren) und dass das Bike schon Scheibenbremse usw. hat. Ist zwar genial aber in dem Alter mach ich mir da schon noch etwas Gedanken.

Hat von euch schon jemand mit dem Fahrrad Erfahrungen gemacht und kann etwas zur Haltbarkeit etc. sagen?

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus


----------



## delphi1507 (25. April 2018)

Schreib Mal was zur Größe! Denke 20" lohnt nicht mehr meine 6 jährige Tochter kommt auch schon auf 24" gut zurecht und fährt seit 20" mit Scheibenbremsen und will nix anderes mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MurmelBier (25. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schreib Mal was zur Größe! Denke 20" lohnt nicht mehr meine 6 jährige Tochter kommt auch schon auf 24" gut zurecht und fährt seit 20" mit Scheibenbremsen und will nix anderes mehr...


Bei 20" kommt er gerade so mit den Füssen auf den Boden wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist ...


----------



## delphi1507 (25. April 2018)

MurmelBier schrieb:


> Bei 20" kommt er gerade so mit den Füssen auf den Boden wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist ...


Vor den Sattel absteigen üben... 
Sonst ist der Sattel fürs treten chronisch zu tief, und die Kinder bekommen keinen Druck auf das Pedal! 
mit 6 sollten die Kids das hinbekommen. 

Ist aber nicht die Größenangabe auf die ich hoffte ... Meine ist 1,24m Schrittlänge weiß ich gerade nicht..


----------



## MurmelBier (25. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Vor den Sattel absteigen üben...
> Sonst ist der Sattel fürs treten chronisch zu tief, und die Kinder bekommen keinen Druck auf das Pedal!
> mit 6 sollten die Kids das hinbekommen.
> 
> Ist aber nicht die Größenangabe auf die ich hoffte ... Meine ist 1,24m Schrittlänge weiß ich gerade nicht..


Unser Grosser ist 1,20m gross und hat eine Schrittlänge von 51cm. 20" Zoll sollte daher eigentlich passen zumindest meinte es auch der Händler zu uns


----------



## delphi1507 (25. April 2018)

MurmelBier schrieb:


> Unser Grosser ist 1,20m gross und hat eine Schrittlänge von 51cm. 20" Zoll sollte daher eigentlich passen zumindest meinte es auch der Händler zu uns


Klar meint das der Händler, dann kann er in einem halben Jahr das 2. Rad verkaufen .
1,2(hatten wir letzten August) ist aber wirklich noch Recht kurz für das 24er, 
Dafür müsste ich jetzt am 24 schon den Sattel rausziehen... 
Einfach Mal einen großen 20" Rahmen und einen kleinen 24" Probesitzen lassen...


----------



## MurmelBier (25. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Klar meint das der Händler, dann kann er in einem halben Jahr das 2. Rad verkaufen .
> 1,2(hatten wir letzten August) ist aber wirklich noch Recht kurz für das 24er,
> Dafür müsste ich jetzt am 24 schon den Sattel rausziehen...
> Einfach Mal einen großen 20" Rahmen und einen kleinen 24" Probesitzen lassen...


Das Argument mit dem Kaufen hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf. Das 16" hat jetzt 2 Jahre gereicht. Beim 20er hieß es, das es auch für 2 Jahre reichen sollte und 18" angeblich eigentlich optimaler wäre. Auf den 24er kam er nicht zu Recht und hatte auch sichtlich seine Probleme damit. Hoffentlich fährt mein Jüngster dann auch gerne Rad


----------



## Linipupini (25. April 2018)

MurmelBier schrieb:


> Das Argument mit dem Kaufen hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf. Das 16" hat jetzt 2 Jahre gereicht. Beim 20er hieß es, das es auch für 2 Jahre reichen sollte und 18" angeblich eigentlich optimaler wäre. Auf den 24er kam er nicht zu Recht und hatte auch sichtlich seine Probleme damit. Hoffentlich fährt mein Jüngster dann auch gerne Rad


Händler meinen viel wenn der Tag lang ist! Hör lieber auf die Leute hier, die haben Erfahrung und Ahnung.
18" ist Schwachsinn, die gibt's kaum und auch keine Teile.
Tip, kauf ein gebrauchtes 20" Isla, Kania oder was auch immer in den Örtlichen Kleinanzeigen, dass kannste ggf. wieder gut verkaufen, wenn es nicht weitergegeben wird und es tut nicht so weh, wenn er nach 1 Jahr umsteigt auf 24"


----------



## MurmelBier (25. April 2018)

Okay danke zusammen


----------



## Linipupini (25. April 2018)

Hier z.B. ist doch bei euch um die Ecke

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## MurmelBier (25. April 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Hier z.B. ist doch bei euch um die Ecke
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


Hi,
danke für den Links. Habe die Fahrräder auch gesehen, nur wenn ich mir den Preis anschaue, kann ich mir eigentlich auch ein Neurad holen .... Das Scott liegt halt bei 358€ und mit dem Voltage vorher war er halt auch zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (25. April 2018)

MurmelBier schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für den Links. Habe die Fahrräder auch gesehen, nur wenn ich mir den Preis anschaue, kann ich mir eigentlich auch ein Neurad holen .... Das Scott liegt halt bei 358€ und mit dem Voltage vorher war er halt auch zufrieden


Die Räder kannst du gewichtsmäßig nicht mit dem Scott vergleichen! 

Wenn er Mal so ein Rad hatte will er wohl nichts schwereres mehr... 

Jedes Gramm ist Gold wert, wenn er es z.b. eine Bordsteinkante hochheben muss..


----------



## MurmelBier (25. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die Räder kannst du gewichtsmäßig nicht mit dem Scott vergleichen!
> 
> Wenn er Mal so ein Rad hatte will er wohl nichts schwereres mehr...
> 
> Jedes Gramm ist Gold wert, wenn er es z.b. eine Bordsteinkante hochheben muss..


Geb ich dir vollkommen Recht vom Gewicht  

Mein Grosser ist halt sehr wählerisch und das war halt eines von vielen Rädern was ihm endlich mal zugesagt hat. Weshalb auch das Scott gesetzt ist und es mir auch vor allem um Meinung und Erfahrungsberichte ging. 

Mit der Bordsteinkante hat er letzte Woche auch seine Erfahrung in Richtung Reifenplatzer machen müssen


----------



## Linipupini (25. April 2018)

MurmelBier schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für den Links. Habe die Fahrräder auch gesehen, nur wenn ich mir den Preis anschaue, kann ich mir eigentlich auch ein Neurad holen .... Das Scott liegt halt bei 358€ und mit dem Voltage vorher war er halt auch zufrieden


Neurad hin oder her, diese geposteten Räder sind auch gebraucht, und auch nach mehreren Jahren, absolut wertstabil und immer noch gesucht. Deswegen der etwas höhere Gebrauchtpreis.
Beim Scott sieht das dann schon anders aus: schwer, viel Wertverlust und gebraucht nicht unbedingt gesucht!


MurmelBier schrieb:


> Mein Grosser ist halt sehr wählerisch und das war halt eines von vielen Rädern was ihm endlich mal zugesagt hat. Weshalb auch das Scott gesetzt ist und es mir auch vor allem um Meinung und Erfahrungsberichte ging.


Dann macht das, Ich kann nur abraten! Lass dein kleinen einfach mal mit so einem Rad fahren, vor allem im Gelände und am Berg. Nicht nur ne Runde beim Radhändler auf dem Parkplatz.

Nicht zu vergessen, dass dieses Scott fast genau 11kg wiegt und die von mir genannten 3kg leichter sind.
Das sind Welten!!


----------



## MurmelBier (25. April 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Neurad hin oder her, diese geposteten Räder sind auch gebraucht, und auch nach mehreren Jahren, absolut wertstabil und immer noch gesucht. Deswegen der etwas höhere Gebrauchtpreis.
> Beim Scott sieht das dann schon anders aus: schwer, viel Wertverlust und gebraucht nicht unbedingt gesucht!
> 
> Dann macht das, Ich kann nur abraten! Lass dein kleinen einfach mal mit so einem Rad fahren, vor allem im Gelände und am Berg. Nicht nur ne Runde beim Radhändler auf dem Parkplatz.
> ...


Werde das mal so zu Hause besprechen


----------



## giant_r (25. April 2018)

MurmelBier schrieb:


> Werde das mal so zu Hause besprechen


mach das, ihr tut euch allen selber einen gefallen.
du fragst nach erfahrungen- meine ist die:
ich würde meinem kind die 3 kg mehrgewicht ersparen.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. April 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> mach das, ihr tut euch allen selber einen gefallen.
> du fragst nach erfahrungen- meine ist die:
> ich würde meinem kind die 3 kg mehrgewicht ersparen.


Auch erst Mal gegen seinen Willen.. meist verstehen sie die Tragweite nur nach dem äußeren zu entscheiden noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (25. April 2018)

Genauso sieht das aus. Unser Junior darf schon oft genug der "Bestimmer" sein. Aber bei Rädern habe ich grundsätzlich entschieden, besorgt und ihm (alternativlos) hingestellt.
Er war immer happy damit und bedauert die anderen Kids mit ihren schweren "Blender"-MTBs mit schrottigen Federgabeln, billigen Komponenten und 3x irgendwas-Schaltung...
Gebrauchte Räder kann man schön machen, tunen etc. Und gemeinsam macht das auch großen Spaß.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. April 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Genauso sieht das aus. Unser Junior darf schon oft genug der "Bestimmer" sein. Aber bei Rädern habe ich grundsätzlich entschieden, besorgt und ihm (alternativlos) hingestellt.
> Er war immer happy damit und bedauert die anderen Kids mit ihren schweren "Blender"-MTBs mit schrottigen Federgabeln, billigen Komponenten und 3x irgendwas-Schaltung...
> Gebrauchte Räder kann man schön machen, tunen etc. Und gemeinsam macht das auch großen Spaß.


So ist es... Und farbwünsche werden bei uns auch ignoriert/ wurden nicht gestellt, da klar war bringt nix, da das Rad noch ein 2. Kind erleben wird.


----------

